# Fotokalender 2008



## Joachim (29. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

aus einem Aprilscherz wird nun Ernst  - der Hobby-Gartenteich.de Fotokalender 2008 soll nach eurem Willen nun kommen.

Wie versprochen soll er mit euch zusammen für alle Interessierten entstehen. Und heute beginnen wir mit der ersten Frage zum gewünschten Format.

Beispiele für die Formate findet ihr unter anderem hier:

http://www1.fotokasten.de

Hinweis zur Umfrage:

Ihr könnt (müsst aber nicht) jedem Format für das ihr stimmt, Punkte geben (1-5) wobei 5 euer am meisten gewünschtes Format ist und 1 das am wenigsten gewünschte. Jede Wertung (1-5 Punkte) kann nur 1mal vergeben werden (1 einmal, 2 einmal, ...).
Ihr könnt alle Formate bewerten oder auch weniger, dies ist euch überlassen.

Die Umfrage läuft 30 Tage und das Ergebnis ist erst zum Ende zu sehen.

Anregungen und Kritik gern hier.


----------



## Joachim (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Einen Hinweis noch zu den Formaten - Große Kalender sind meist auch teurer. Aber das nur mal so am Rande ...


----------



## Doris (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Joachim

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht. Wir werden uns mit Sicherheit einen Kalender aufhängen...
Da habt ihr aber wieder die Qual der Wahl mit den Bildern... Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen


----------



## Mühle (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Joachim,

klasse   mit dem Kalender, mir ist das Format egal, er hängt denn dort wo er paßt .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Manuela (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Joachim,

das hast du jetzt von Deinem Aprilscherz.

Format ist uns auch egal , hauptsache er wird schön.

Wir nehmen zwei.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Dodi (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Joachim!

Das haste nun davon!
Wer hätte gedacht, dass hier so etwas ins Leben gerufen wird?
Ich finde die Größe A4 schön und bin davon überzeugt, dass wir hier einen super Kalender zusammen gestalten!


----------



## Nadinche83 (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

huhu, 

ich würd nen Taschenkalender auch spassig finden


----------



## Joachim (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

 A4 ist vorteilhaft, weil nicht zu groß, aber doch groß genug 

Na mal sehen, wohin die Reise geht ...


----------



## Joachim (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

nach oben schieb... 

16 Abstimmer - da geht doch noch was


----------



## Thorsten (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Jau da geht was....

Aktfotos von den Mod´s - Koiteam und Experten!


----------



## gabi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi,

bei der Masse von Umfragen kommt man ja garnimmer nach.

Auf einen DIN A4-Kalender sollte man schon ordentliche Bilder kriegen. Ist meine 1. Wahl. Dafür hätte ich auch schon ein schönes Plätzchen (oder zwei , oder drei?   )


----------



## Joachim (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

@Thorsten
Aber Miss Juli werd ich!    

@Gabi
Ja, ist durch die Schnitzeljagd ein wenig viel - aber es kommt ja noch ein kleiner Fotowettbewerb zum Kalender, und der soll ja nicht erst im Dezember beginnen. Dafür muss das Format entschieden sein... 

@all
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das der Kalender mit zunehmender Stückzahl preiswerter werden könnte? Und das gute Stück preislich "durchgereicht" wird - wir also uns keinen Urlaub in der Sonne von leisten können... 

Also mal ran, 2008 kommt schneller als man will und dann sollte ein Hobby-Gartenteich-Kalender im Häusle hängen.


----------



## Manuela (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Joachim,

wir nehmen 4 Stück.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Also ich fänd DIN A3 ned schlecht,

muss ich auch ned imma meine Brille aufsetzen ... jaja, das Alter  

@ Jo,

das mit Miss Juli kannste knicken: , das hatte ich schon mit ihm vereinbart.

Da fällt mir ein: Vllt. sollte ich Thorsten vor meiner Abreise doch noch einen Kurzbesuch abstatten. 
Dann bekommen wir für den Kalender bestimmt noch ein wunderschönes Deckblatt.  
Ich starte dazu mal ne neue Umfrage:
Wer möchte *Thorsten* sehen, wie er *"freiwillig"* in seinem Gartenteich baden geht?


Ich möchte auf jeden Fall sehen wie Thorsten baden geht 
Iss mir doch egal, ob der schwimmen kann oder nicht  
Nee, lass mal lieber mir iss schon


----------



## Thorsten (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*


----------



## Joachim (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Ich hätte da schon eines - des mit der Anglerhose voll Wasser   das wird das Deckblatt ...


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Also ich bin für den supertollen Wandkalender  

Soll ja auch ins Wohnzimmer


----------



## AndreA (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hai zusammen, 

also, ich finde das eine sehr gute Idee 

Thorsten Du hast ja echt nur Unsinn im Kopf 

Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## Thorsten (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

 ...wie meinste das jetzt Andrea


----------



## AndreA (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hai Thorsten, 

wie ich das meine ganz einfach :

"Jau da geht was....

Aktfotos von den Mod´s - Koiteam und Experten!"

Typisch Männer 

und jetzt bekomme ich einen drauf 


Liebe Grüße
AndreA


----------



## Frank (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi Andrea,

Nööö, wieso hast doch recht, der hat nur Blödsinn im Kopf ... 


... aber da fällt mir was ein, könntest ja auch ein Foddo von dir schicken ... : 


 
Iss nur Spaß, gelle!


----------



## Joachim (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

... mal nach oben schieb.


----------



## Joachim (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

So, da die Umfrage ja schon ne Weile zu ist und das Format "A4" gewonnen hat, geht es nun in die 2. Runde zum Forumskalender.

Bis zum WE richte ich im Album eine Kategorie ein, welche in die 12 Monate unterteilt ist. Dort könnt ihr eure Fotovorschläge hineinladen.

Die Fotos sollten dort (und nur dort  ) mindestens 1024x768 Punkte Auflösung haben. Besser mehr, damit die Qualität zum Ende stimmt.
Die Motive sollten idealer weise zum jeweiligen Monat passen. Zu schlechte Aufnahmen, unpassende Motive oder falsche Formate können vom Forenteam aussortiert werden.

Am Ende des Wettbewerbes lassen wir uns, wenn nötig + möglich, die Originaldateien nochmal per Mail zuschicken.

Der "Einsendeschluss" ist der 7.Oktober 2007 - danach wird dann per Bewertung gewählt, welche Fotos es für welchen Monat auf den Kalender schaffen, damit der Kalender dann auch noch vor 2008 fertig wird.


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Joachim

Die Fotos für den Kalender sollten größer 1024x768 sein, das würde bedeuten im Format 4:3, o.k.
aber wieviel Kb oder gar Mb dürfen die haben  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi Leute,

Na, wenn sich keiner traut dann will ich mall den Anfang machen....... 

Jeder schreit nach dem Kalender aber keiner hat Bilder........... 

Das Jahr ist schon 7 Monate alt, wir haben bald Bergfest!!!!


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Olaf

Weißt du wieviel Kb die Fotos haben dürfen ?

Wollte auch beginnen, aber ohne Kb-Grenze, lieber noch nicht.

Den Motiven ist des wurscht, aber für die Darstellung am Print ist das doch nicht egal.

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fotos sollten dort (und nur dort  ) mindestens 1024x768 Punkte Auflösung haben. Besser mehr, damit die Qualität zum Ende stimmt.
> Die Motive sollten idealer weise zum jeweiligen Monat passen. Zu schlechte Aufnahmen, unpassende Motive oder falsche Formate können vom Forenteam aussortiert werden.
> 
> Der "Einsendeschluss" ist der 7.Oktober 2007 - danach wird dann per Bewertung gewählt, welche Fotos es für welchen Monat auf den Kalender schaffen, damit der Kalender dann auch noch vor 2008 fertig wird.



Hallo Olaf,
Deine Bilder sind mit 800 Pixel bestimmt zu klein. Deine schönen Lampen sind aber leider abgeschnitten.
Joachim hat nicht genau gesagt, welches WE er meint


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi Helmut,

ich hab meine Bilder jetzt auf 1250x938 Pix vergrössert.

Aber irgendwie werden hier nur 802x602 Pix angezeigt........... 

Woran das liegt............. 

Versuch doch mal noch größer zu machen............... 

Dann sehn wir ja was klappt......................


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Olaf



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Helmut,
> 
> ich hab meine Bilder jetzt auf 1250x938 Pix vergrössert.
> 
> ...


wie bei dir 1600x1200 - ca.500Kb groß, angezeigt werden 802x602 - ca. 50Kb groß.

Da stimmt was nicht  

Warten wir auf Joachim, der wird es uns schon sagen wie es geht.

JOOOAAAAAACHIMMMM : : : 

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Olaf und Helmut,
meine Datei war > 1024 Pixel, in Jpeg max. mit 150kB was ist passiert  eine Winzdatei 
Aber wann wird er es uns sagen?


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Conny

Wenn er wieder Online ist  

Gut Ding braucht weil  

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Moin! 

min 1024x768 und max 3000x3000 Pixel sowie max 2.4MB /Bild

Die 4 Monate, die schon in der Galerie drin waren, hatten noch die Standardgrößen drinnen  
Sollte jetzt geändert sein. 

Die Bilder mit 800xX nehm ich wieder raus, sind für den Kalender eh zu klein...

Die restlichen Monate stell ich so schnell wie möglich ein - muss aber jetzt erstmal zur Dialyse und heut Nachmittag ist Mähdrescher angesagt ...


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Joachim

Das ging ja fix  

Na da wird ja eine große Datenmenge zusammen kommen :beeten: , hoffentlich verkraftet das auch der Server : 

Danke  

Liebe Grüsse aus dem schon sonnigen (20,5°C  ) Grünbach
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo

 

wird sind hier fast 4000 User 
davon bestimmt 800 Aktive 
und immer noch ein paar hundert Labertaschen die sogar schon digital fotografieren können  

und 

mit Ihren Bildern nicht an sich halten können  

schaut mal in die Buchhandlungen was ab Frühjahr eines Jahres für richtig *supergeile*
Fotokalender verramscht werden müssen 
nur weil die Leute keine Bindung zu den fremden ! hochprofessionellen Bildern herstellen ...

wenn ich mir 30 Tage lang ! eine Bild anschauen soll muss es schon irgendwas Besonderes sein .

wenn wir aber die Sache breiter aufstellen und außer den 12 Bildern von Helmut ................   
noch (z.B) Teichbeispiele  bringen ist das sicher für die Masse der User charmanter..... und die Chance für Hinz und Kunz
größer _*sein*_ Bild wieder zufinden ...


ich hab mal so ein Testlayout zusammengeschossen 


 



das Auswahlverfahren würde wohl etwas mehr Arbeit machen

nach dem Layout .... im Druck ist es egal !





was meint Ihr ?

schönes WE


ist das mit den Pin-Up´s eigentlich schon vom Tisch ?


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

@Karsten
Sehr, sehr gute Idee  

@Digicat
 der arme Server - aber man "muss" ja nicht das maximale ausnutzen ->man "kann"  

@all
Die restlichen Monate schieb ich so schnell als geht nach (im Album).


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Klasse Idee

so könnten noch mehr der tollen Bilder im Kalender zu sehen sein. Wir fänden es toll, wenn er so aufgebaut wäre.

Und mit den nicht verkauften Kalendern im Frühjahr, die mit den Profibildern  ,  kennen wir uns aus, nur gut, dass die meisten Verlage die zurücknehmen.


----------



## Dodi (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo zusammen!

Super Idee, Karsten! 

Noch mehr schöne Bilder für unseren Kalender, echt klasse!


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Kalenderianer

@Karsten: Danke für die Blumen    , aber die Anderen machen doch genau so schöne Bilder  , Schau mal ins Album, da gibt es hervoragende Fotos  , da kann ich nur vor Neid erblassen  1 
Übrigens deine Idee wie man den Kalender gestalten könnte finde ich sehr gut  

@Joachim: Ich weiß das man nicht das Maximum ausschöpfen muß, aber die Fotos sind meist sowieso kleiner  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

@Helmut
Ja, ist ja ok - war ja auch nur augenzwinkernd gemeint. Jetzt sollte es jedenfalls klappen, alle Monate sind angelegt - nun sind die User gefragt.

@all
Ich denke schon, das wir Karstens Vorschlag übernehmen - so finden bis zu 108 Fotos den Weg zum Kalender. Ach, das Jahr sollte 24 Monate haben ...  
Im übrigen hat Werner (Nymphaion) seine Unterstützung für den Kalender 2008 zugesagt.

Also, her mit euren Fotovorschlägen - 7.10. ist Ende, dann wird abgestimmt.


----------



## gabi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi,

die Idee von Karsten trifft es sehr gut. Meine Digi macht in der höchsten Auflösung Bilder mit 2 MB. Das reicht sehr wohl um die Bilder hier im Forum zu zeigen. Aber würde das auch für eine Vergrößerung auf ca. DIN A4 reichen? Von einem Ausschnitt will ich mal gernicht reden. Mehrere kleinere Bilder wären da hilfreich.

Und noch was anderes. Mir schwebt vor meinem geistigen Auge ein Bild von Helmut. Fotowettbewerbsbeitrag 2006 zu Tiere am Teich. Meiner Meinung nach ein *Muss* für den Kalender.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Gabi

Die 2 Mb reichen sicher für A4 Druckausgaben  

Welches Bild von mir meinst du  

Dieses

 

oder

 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Wie gehts mit dem umbenennen der Urlaubsfotos


----------



## gabi (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi Helmut,

das mit den Fröschen.
Das andere ist doch kein Tierbeitrag gewesen, oder?


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hast Recht, habe gerade im Fotowettbewerb 2006 nachgesehen, daß habe ich ja garnicht dafür hochgeladen  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## stepp64 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo,

ich hab nun auch mal ein paar meiner Bilder hochgeladen. Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch. Die Frühjahresbilder sind leider noch nicht direkt vom Teich, da es den da noch nicht gab. Ich finde sie aber recht hübsch.

Leider musste ich alle Bilder verkleinern, da meine Cam bis zu 5MB große Bilder produziert.    Falls also eins meiner Bilder es in den Kalender schaffen sollte, kann ich auch noch mit den Original dienen.

Ach ja, die Idee mehrere Bilder auf eine Seite zu packen finde ich auch sehr gut. Ich hoffe es kommen noch viele schöne Bilder.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Dr.J (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo,

hab es jetzt auch endlich zeitlich geschafft Bilder hochzuladen. Hoffentlich finden sie Gefallen.


----------



## margit (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo
wollte heute auch ein Bild hochladen, funktioniert aber nicht. Fehlermeldung diese Website kann nicht angezeigt werden. Bild ist auch nicht zu gross.


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Margit,

wo genau hast Du es denn versucht?
Geh mal oben in der Leiste auf Album und scroll dann bis zum Kalender runter. Dort rufst Du denn Monat auf, für den das Bild bestimmt ist und klickst entweder in der hellblauen Leiste über den Bildern auf "Hochladen" oder Du benutzt unter den Bildern den "Schnell - upload". Eigentlich sollten beide Funktionen gehen.


----------



## margit (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Annett

habe ich auch so probiert nämlich im September. Ging nicht


----------



## Joachim (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Nabend,

mal nen anderen Monat probiert?  Sollte eigentlich alles klappen ...


----------



## margit (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Joachim
Habe eben den Monat August und Juli probiert geht auch nicht


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi,

welche Abmaße (Pixel), Größe (kB) und welche Dateiendung (.jpg usw) hat das Bild denn?
Es wurden sogar vorhin noch neue Bilder hochgeladen... geht also auch.


----------



## margit (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Annett
die Datei hat 814 KB. Ja jetzt hat es geklappt.


----------



## Joachim (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*


----------



## Frank (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Tach ihr,

wieder zu Haus, möcht ich vllt. auch mit ein paar Bilderchen aushelfen. : 

Aber Frage: Müssen die alle direkt mit Teich zu tun haben, oder können es auch andere sein?


----------



## Dodi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hi Frank!

Ich denke mal, alles was gefallen könnte... 
So halte ich es jedenfalls. 
Wir hatten hier auch schon die Frage nach den Motiven - schau mal hier unter Nr. 22 von Karsten.


----------



## Joachim (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

... mal nach oben schieb.


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Und ich den Jo mal mit dem schieben ablöse ...

Hallo Leute,

wir schreiben heute Samstag den 8.September 2007.

Wir nähern uns langsam aber sicher dem Ende.

Es fehlen aber noch viiiieeeeeeeeelllllllle Bilder. 
Also keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen. 

*Beim Teichbuddeln seit ihr ja auch nicht so faul.*  :


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Frank

Wann ist "Ende"  

Irgend wo hab ich was von 31. Oktober 2007 gelesen, stimmt das  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo Helmut,

jepp, das mit dem 31. Oktober ist richtig.
Deswegen ja auch _l__angsam_ aber sicher.  
Soll ja auch nur noch mal eine Erinnerung für euch sein.


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Frank

  

Dann werde ich auch schön langsam  beginnen Fotos für den Kalender zu selektieren.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Zusammen

Nachdem sich die Erstellung des Fotokalender 2008 dem Ende entgegen streckt, fällt mir auf das es noch nicht viele Fotos für das Monat:

März
November und 
Dezember

gibt  .

 

Also, auf, auf, her mit Euren Fotos  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo


da wir irgendwann in Zielgerade einbiegen , 


bei den Zufallsbilder im Portal tauchen doch immer mal besonders Gelungene auf .....
wer da oder beim Durchsuchen der Alben auf "Kandidaten" trifft könnte sie einen der Moderatoren oder in diesem Beitrag vorschlagen , damit wir uns mit den User in Verbindung setzen und um Erlaubnis bitten diese Bilder mit aufzunehmen .


zusätzlich natürlich die Eigenen vorschlagen !

das mögliche Ergebniss wird vorher in Auszügen  
veröffentlicht !

der Preis wird unter 10 € liegen !  :__ nase: 


schönes WE


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Karsten 

Finde das ist eine gute Idee um mehr Fotos zusammen zu bringen.

Apropo: wieviele sollen es den werden  im Moment halten wir bei 95.

Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe, waren es bei deinem Vorschlag um die 86, so herum.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> wieviele sollen es den werden  im Moment halten wir bei 95.
> 
> Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe, waren es bei deinem Vorschlag um die 86, so herum.....




Stimmt !    



85 von Dir  






nein ,nein 
wir versuchen uns ganz breit aufzustellen 
zum Schluss geht dann Demokratie vor Qualität 
Wir brauchen Highlight´s für die Mitte und schöne Teiche drumrum 

je mehr desto besser !


die Auswahl und das Layout wird ´m  Elferrat verhandelt 

mfG

sowas ist angedacht

Ringbindung
A4
13 Blatt


----------



## Digicat (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Servus Karsten

So wie Ihr das macht finde ich Spitze  

Nur ein Copyright würde ich nicht am Bild machen, meinetwegen auf der Blattrückseite eine Bildbeschreibung, aber vorne am Kalenderblatt verunstaltet es nur (wie auch Datum/Zeit Einblendungen am Bild).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

das ist kein Copyright
sondern ein Orden          

noch sind wir beim rumspielen 

wer sein Fotos uns für den Kalender zur Verfügung stellt 
muss damit leben dass es erscheint        

mfG


----------



## Annett (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fotokalender 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

bitte denkt daran: 


*In einer Woche ist der letzte Tag um Eure Fotos an den Start zu bringen!*​
Also ran an die Fotoalben/Mäuse und hochgeladen, was noch zeigenswert erscheint. 

Die erste 100er Auflage ist so gut wie verkauft - an Euch UserInnen! 1


----------

